# Procedure for PPK barrel change



## noproblem5671

What is the right proceedure to remove the barrel from a PPK / PPKS?


----------



## MLB

I'm not sure, but I believe that it is both pressed and pinned in the frame. I don't think this is one of those DIY jobs. Perhaps someone has better experience though.


----------



## PanaDP

Mine doesn't look like it'd come off easily.


----------



## noproblem5671

*Isn't easy*

I agree it's not a completely simple matter, but it looks possible. Just wondering if anyone knows how to do it without damaging the gun. I can live with cosmetic marks if need be.


----------



## PanaDP

I think this is a gunsmith job if you want to avoid destroying your gun. On mine, it looks like it's pinned in but also perhaps heat formed or pressed in. 

Something is telling me there is one right way to do it and all other ways are going to damage the barrel, frame, or both.


----------

